# Becky Baileyâ??s Positive Discipline Philosophy



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

We are considering a preschool that uses Dr. Becky Bailey's Positive Discipline Philosophy. I don't know that much about her - any opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i would consider it a plus!







:


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

Yep, Becky Bailey is fabulous! I love her book "Easy to Love, Difficult to Discipline" (even though I have had a hard time putting it into practice.)


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

There is a preschool in my area that the director uses Becky Bailey too. It's one of the best preschools around and lots of AP families go there. So yes, I think it would be very good.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I've done a lot of training with Becky over the years. I really like her work.


----------



## DancingGoddess (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently watched a dvd in my ECE class of her method and I was taken by it as well. I was curious if other MDC memebers connected with it. You can find some links on youtube if you search "conscious discipline" or "becky bailey"


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes! As a basic philosophy, I think it's excellent! I read _Easy to Love, Difficult to Discipline_ and found that some of the specific examples were poorly written, showing parents actually using her strategies wrong or forgetting to use them







(long post on my blog about this, called "Great system, bad example!"), but the underlying concepts are great! I'd bet that a preschool that's been applying her ideas in the classroom would be a really good one.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

My daughter's preschool uses this philosophy. Mostly AP laid back families at her preschool as well








They offer classes for the parents for it at her school-I have been meaning to get the book.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
I read _Easy to Love, Difficult to Discipline_ and found that some of the specific examples were poorly written, showing *parents actually using her strategies wrong or forgetting to use them*







(long post on my blog about this, called "Great system, bad example!"), but the underlying concepts are great! I'd bet that a preschool that's been applying her ideas in the classroom would be a really good one.

Heh. Sounds like our daycare, which uses Conscious Discipline, attends her conferences, uses her educational information for teachers and parent education evenings. But I hear DS teacher(s) and other teachers saying things like, "Don't throw xxx!" while tossing toys across the room to be put away. "Good job!" all the time, which I thought the program discouraged (according to the daycare director). "How many times to I have to tell you...?" "Child name, pick up the toys, or else..." But, overall, it's not a bad place. These are the most aggregious I've heard.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow! That definitely doesn't sound like a preschool with a Conscious Discipline environment. Not that those examples are horrible-but I wouldn't think you would hear them in a school that is based on gentle discipline.

My daughter's school is wonderful-they are great at creating a positive environment-its me that needs more of the work. I am always amazed how calm and positive they stay with all of the different personalities of the kids in her class. They know what works with each kid-its a super loving environment-I am glad I found ours!


----------

